# Need HELP with computer purchase Please!



## Keesha (May 12, 2020)

To start with I’m computer challenged. In fact the only reason I’m online at all is because I have an iPhone but that’s about all I know how to use.

What I really miss about not having a computer is storage. I’ve actually lost almost 3 years of pictures I took due to needing to store them on my iPhone. I enjoy photography very much. 

Next thing I want it for is to make digital music back tracks for vocals and saxophone playing so that I can hopefully share my music with others online.

We don’t have a computer or internet here at the moment but are looking into getting it.

The computers I’m currently looking into are Apple  Mac minis, MacBooks, Mac air’s , MacBook pros etc., but they are pricey.

I’ve got my eye on a Mac mini
https://setapp.com/lifestyle/why-get-the-mac-mini-latest-model

What I’d like to do is create backtracks for songs I like so that I’m creating my own music. Since I’m not doing this to make money, I don’t have to worry about copyright issues especially if I use YouTube. They have their own copyright policy you have to fill out before uploading anything online. This is what I’ve been told by others and not something I’ve tried. In fact, I’ve never in my life recorded any of my work.

Correction: as kids we taped us singing “Come Together” by the Beatles when we were little kids to send to my grandmother . She hated it. 

Do any of you use an Apple computer for music or know anything about making music back tracks?

I need to learn more about computers before I commit to buying one. I’m planning on purchasing my computer from Costco so if I don’t like it, I can return it with no questions asked.


----------



## Lewkat (May 12, 2020)

I do not like to give advice re: computers, but everyone I've known who has had a mini has wound up hating them and were sorry they bought them.  Evidently not enough storage on them either.


----------



## Keesha (May 12, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I do not like to give advice re: computers, but everyone I've known who has had a mini has wound up hating them and were sorry they bought them.  Evidently not enough storage on them either.


I don’t blame anyone for not wanting to give advice especially when it comes to computers. There are so many variables to consider. It was my understanding that you can buy extra RAM which is what I thought was storage space but I’m clueless. 
Luckily if I purchase one and don’t like it I have no problems taking it back.

Thanks all the same.


----------



## Pinky (May 12, 2020)

My nephew produces his own music, and he has Apple computers. I don't know anything more than that. Maybe another musician on the forum can direct you to the right computer, Keesha.


----------



## RadishRose (May 12, 2020)

Ask @HazyDavey


----------



## Keesha (May 12, 2020)

Pinky said:


> My nephew produces his own music, and he has Apple computers. I don't know anything more than that. Maybe another musician on the forum can direct you to the right computer, Keesha.


Thanks Pinky. I belong to a saxophone  forum and the most professional players have recommended a MacBook Pro which I’m looking into. The one I’m looking at is mainly used by photographers and musicians . Apparently it’s been made  for the arts. The one I’m looking at has 1548 reviews @ a 4.8 rating. I can get a brand new one online or spend $200 more and purchase it from Costco. With purchasing at Costco I’m guaranteed I can bring it back if I don’t like it. THAT part I really like.

My husband recommends I go to the Apple store and ask them but I don’t think they are open yet. Hopefully someone at Costco can help.

What type of music does your nephew play?


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2020)

I don't know anything much, on the subject, either @Keesha 

Except that Apple things all have to go _with_ other Apple products, in some ways that  I don't comprehend,
so I don't know if that will become a shortcoming for you, or perhaps it will *not* a problem for you at all.

ON another topic, I am sorry you lost your pictures!!


----------



## Pinky (May 12, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Thanks Pinky. I belong to a saxophone  forum and the most professional players have recommended a MacBook Pro which I’m looking into. The one I’m looking at is mainly used by photographers and musicians . Apparently it’s been made  for the arts. The one I’m looking at has 1548 reviews @ a 4.8 rating. I can get a brand new one online or spend $200 more and purchase it from Costco. With purchasing at Costco I’m guaranteed I can bring it back if I don’t like it. THAT part I really like.
> 
> My husband recommends I go to the Apple store and ask them but I don’t think they are open yet. Hopefully someone at Costco can help.
> 
> What type of music does your nephew play?


He hasn't got time anymore, but used to compose piano/keyboard music. He has a music studio set-up in their house. Several years back, he made commercials for television .. what are those off-road vehicles called? Anyway, for them (LOL)

Land-Rover!


----------



## Kadee (May 12, 2020)

I have a iPad 9.7 “ I use all the time I take photos with it do all my internet / banking work if I want to take it with me it fits in my handbag .
I realise they are not for everyone but it suits me ..would I buy a desk top No ...
I have a clunky old slow laptop I only keep because it’s got all my embroidery machine programs / designs on it


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 12, 2020)

Keesha said:


> To start with I’m computer challenged. In fact the only reason I’m online at all is because I have an iPhone but that’s about all I know how to use.
> 
> What I really miss about not having a computer is storage. I’ve actually lost almost 3 years of pictures I took due to needing to store them on my iPhone. I enjoy photography very much.
> 
> ...


Why didn’t you download the pictures from your phone onto Costco photo?  You can do this at the store Where they can help you.

In any event, I buy my  computers from Costco then buy the repair/security plan from Best Buy.  It’s about 200 a year.  When I got ransom wear on my computer from China, they were able to remove the virus .

It covers up to 3 computers so when my son’s computer had a fatal error and everything had to be reinstalled it costs 7 dollars.  Other than this, I don’t know anything.


----------



## Gardenlover (May 12, 2020)

I have a Macbook Pro for a number of years and have had zero issues. I cannot speak to the music portion of your question.


----------



## Keesha (May 12, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Why didn’t you download the pictures from your phone onto Costco photo?  You can do this at the store Where they can help you.
> 
> In any event, I buy my  computers from Costco then buy the repair/security plan from Best Buy.  It’s about 200 a year.  When I got ransom wear on my computer from China, they were able to remove the virus .
> 
> It covers up to 3 computers so when my son’s computer had a fatal error and everything had to be reinstalled it costs 7 dollars.  Other than this, I don’t know anything.


Haha. I didn’t take photos because I wasn’t there. I’m looking at what they have from my iPhone.

Oddly enough I was looking at Best Buy. There’s is $200 cheaper. I didn’t think about a repair plan. I figured if something goes wrong with it , I’ll take it back. You can do that at Costco and if I need to I do just that.

Here are the links to the one I’m considering.

https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/produc...-i5-1-4ghz-128gb-ssd-8gb-ram-english/13792725

https://www.costco.ca/13-in.-apple-macbook-pro-with-touch-bar,-space-grey-with-applecare+,-intel-i5,-8-gb-ram,-128-gb-ssd.product.100518247.html


----------



## Keesha (May 12, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> I have a iPad 9.7 “ I use all the time I take photos with it do all my internet / banking work if I want to take it with me it fits in my handbag .
> I realise they are not for everyone but it suits me ..would I buy a desk top No ...
> I have a clunky old slow laptop I only keep because it’s got all my embroidery machine programs / designs on it


I’ve considered getting an iPad but I don’t think it can do all the things I’m looking for but I do love my iPhone so I expect the iPad would be similar only bigger. My husband told me the other day that my phone has the same amount of power that was used in the first Space shuttle days. I’m not sure if you remember  all those big huge computers back then but it’s hard to imagine all that it this little handheld device.


----------



## Keesha (May 12, 2020)

Pinky said:


> He hasn't got time anymore, but used to compose piano/keyboard music. He has a music studio set-up in their house. Several years back, he made commercials for television .. what are those off-road vehicles called? Anyway, for them (LOL)
> 
> Land-Rover!


He must have been really good. 
Thats so cool.


----------



## Kadee (May 12, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I’ve considered getting an iPad but I don’t think it can do all the things I’m looking for but I do love my iPhone so I expect the iPad would be similar only bigger. My husband told me the other day that my phone has the same amount of power that was used in the first Space shuttle days. I’m not sure if you remember  all those big huge computers back then but it’s hard to imagine all that it this little handheld device.


Yep the first computer my hubby had was a brand called Tandy , ( same name as a electronic shop (s) that are still around ) we spent two years paying it off and you just about needed a truck to move it it was so big and bulky and  soooooo slow ....

I can’t think of anything I can’t do with my iPad other than print from it , ( I know you can get printers )
it’s got books for storing books / pages / ect for reading or as I use it for downloading instruction manuals / recipe books  ect and just about every app you could think of to saving other stuff .

The iPad takes nice clear photos you can crop / save / edit /change colours.

you-can buy or add / listen to music  Movies  .When we used to fly to Queensland each winter hubby would add his favourite movies to,his iPad ( my old one ) and watch them in preference to movies on offer on the plane.
He has a funny looking USB to transfer stuff  like movies from his laptop to the iPad  with the usual USB on one end and iPad fitting on the other ..it’s got a name I’m not technical so can’t think of proper name

I. bought the very first iPad Air about 10 +  years ago ,I’ve upgraded twice since to a  faster
version
@Keesha


----------



## Keesha (May 13, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> Yep the first computer my hubby had was a brand called Tandy , ( same name as a electronic shop (s) that are still around ) we spent two years paying it off and you just about needed a truck to move it it was so big and bulky and  soooooo slow ....
> 
> I can’t think of anything I can’t do with my iPad other than print from it , ( I know you can get printers )
> it’s got books for storing books / pages / ect for reading or as I use it for downloading instruction manuals / recipe books  ect and just about every app you could think of to saving other stuff .
> ...


How do you record stuff ? Is it possible to go from an iPad to a memory or external drive without the use of a separate laptop or computer?


----------



## Keesha (May 13, 2020)

https://artofthesong.org/best-macs-for-music-production/

I’m contemplating getting a Mac and I’m wondering what type I’d like and need. So far I’m viewing MacBook Pro. One thing that concerned me while reading this article is that it said that if I opt out of the Touch Bar, I’ll lose 2 thunderbar ports, meaning I’ll get two instead of four.

If I purchase this at Costco, it comes with a two year guarantee but I only have 90 days to return it if I don’t like.

https://www.costco.ca/13-in.-apple-macbook-pro-with-touch-bar,-space-grey-with-applecare+,-intel-i5,-8-gb-ram,-128-gb-ssd.product.100518247.html

I figure I should be able to learn a lot in less than 90 days of using it.

If I get this MacBook Pro, can I add stuff to it later if I want ?

Note: I understand that most of this is dealing with personal preference so I’m not going to hold anyone responsible if I happen to not like it.

I considered the iMac with 27” monitor but then I’d have to sit at a desk which I don’t like due to a damaged tailbone. ( a serious consideration )

Prices are in Canadian dollars.


----------



## HazyDavey (May 13, 2020)

Hi Keesha, I'm not a computer wiz but I'll just try to tell you what we do over here. Hopefully I can help you some and not be to long winded. 

Saving Pictures:  Used to save them on our Windows tower computer. I have a backup external hard drive attached saving everything in case the main hard drive went down. I'd also use memory sticks now and then as a third backup.   
I'm now using a Google Chromebook (refurbished) that I bought for around $180.00. Now, I'm just using Google Photos to store my pictures in their cloud.  YouTube has some great info videos about Google Photos and other programs that come with a Chromebook.

Music Recording:  We use a program called Reaper. It's called a Digital Audio Workstation or D.A.W. for short. You can buy and download their program for $60.00. If you're going to use it for commercial use, then it's $225.00 for the same program. Then there's the need to get a Interface. That's a device you connect you music source to, then it sends it to your D.A.W. for recording in your tower. (I don't know the specs, but I'm thinking you'll need a regular computer to run this.)  And although I don't use Apple, I believe it's Apple friendly.

The SoundCloud web site is what we use to post our music on the internet. The basic membership is free and you can upload quite a few tunes. All free for folks to listen to.

ok.. This is just the way we do it, but I'm sure there's many other options for you to consider. 
Hoped I helped a little.
Best of luck and have fun.


----------



## Keesha (May 13, 2020)

Thanks so much for your help. I considered pm’ing you since RadishRose suggested I do so but I didn’t want to feel like I was pestering people especially about computer stuff. It gives me a headache so I can’t imagine being on the other  side.  Lol.

I’ve only just discovered external hard drives since my husband has one. It holds 2 teribytes.  I’ve also learned about hubs today. It’s NOT my significant other.☺

Memory sticks I do understand but if you have no computer to plug them into then they aren’t much good. I’ve used  website picture storing sites but unfortunately forget what email address I used or passwords. In fact I’m terrible for not putting this information in a safe spot that I remember.

I do understand some about iCloud. Many of my photos were stored there from my last iPhone but I ended up deleting my own phone accidentally. Please don’t ask. I feel stupid enough as it is. Lol but I truly like that chrome book idea. Cool beans.

I’ve got a few D.A.W. Programs. I’ve got garage band since I have an iPhone and Band in a Box . I forget the other one however using these on my iPhone is too difficult and hard on the eyes.

The interfacing I’m only just learning about now as well as computerized microphones like blue yeti. The last microphone I used was one that plugged into a 100 watt amplifier and they aren’t compatible. See how green I am?

The SoundCloud website is a huge eye opener.
This is very good news. It makes sense that there would be something like this since there are so many photo storing websites.

Thank you so very much for taking the time to write this all out in order to help me. It’s so helpful to me right now. You gave some great info. I’m closer to deciding on what computer to get and where I’m getting it. Costco has a two year warranty on computers as well as a 90 day return policy so I basically have 90 days to return it if it’s not to my liking which is awesome.

And today I could copy paste with my ‘Notes.’
Yayyyy!  
This is my husbands work computer but it’s not Apple.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 13, 2020)

I have an iPhone and an iPad, and I can do everything that I want to do with that; but I don’t know anything about music production like you are talking about.  The people at Best Buy should be able to explain the capabilities of any computer or tablet that they are selling, so you can see which one would work best for you. 

Regardless of how much space you have on your iPhone, you can get a lot of icloud storage, and that does not cost much.  I pay 99 cants a month, and don’t use anywhere near all of that , and probably never will. 
I love all of the Apple devices that I have ever had, and would not even consider anything else, if I had a choice.


----------



## debodun (May 15, 2020)

There are web pages that can help you choose what is best for you, like this:

www.microsoft.com › windows › help-me-choose

Do a web search for this type of site.


----------



## Keesha (May 15, 2020)

debodun said:


> There are web pages that can help you choose what is best for you, like this:
> www.microsoft.com › windows › help-me-choose
> 
> Do a web search for this type of site.


Thanks Deb.   
Much appreciated.


----------



## MickaC (May 15, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I have an iPhone and an iPad, and I can do everything that I want to do with that; but I don’t know anything about music production like you are talking about.  The people at Best Buy should be able to explain the capabilities of any computer or tablet that they are selling, so you can see which one would work best for you.
> 
> Regardless of how much space you have on your iPhone, you can get a lot of icloud storage, and that does not cost much.  I pay 99 cants a month, and don’t use anywhere near all of that , and probably never will.
> I love all of the Apple devices that I have ever had, and would not even consider anything else, if I had a choice.


I'm a Apple girl myself, except phones, i've always have Samsung, don't like iphones, don't have a good reason, just don't.


----------



## MickaC (May 15, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> I have a Macbook Pro for a number of years and have had zero issues. I cannot speak to the music portion of your question.


Same here, the battery lasts up to 11 to 15 hours.


----------



## Keesha (May 28, 2020)

Ok today I went out and purchased an iPad Pro. When I researched what I’d need to use the garage band app, many people were very pleased with this. With over 2,200 five star reviews @ a 98% satisfaction record and 90 days to try it out, I figured I can’t go wrong. If this isn’t suitable I’ll take it back and try something else. That’s the beauty of Costco. Yayyy.  I’ve got it charging up right now.


----------



## Keesha (May 28, 2020)

I also got a $10 SIM card for one of my old iPhones which I can now use as a hotspot to use with my iPad with unlimited data so that worked out well.


----------



## debodun (May 28, 2020)

I've been delaying getting a new system, too. I'm using a clunky desktop running Windows 7, but hey, it still works most of the time. But it's like driving a  dumptruck when everyone else has a Ferrari - slow but it will eventually get you there. I am concerend about learning how to operate a new computer - not like 20 years ago. So many more choices these days. Wi-fi or modem, memory, disk capacity, speed. What to choose?


----------



## Keesha (May 28, 2020)

I understand what you’re saying debodun. I’m not in the least computer savy and find learning anything technical, frustrating , so don’t much like change, especially once I’ve finally figured things out. Trying to figure out what to get was confusing.

I had no idea so I talked to the woman at Costco who suggested to try one and if I don’t like it bring it back. It’s not often that you get the opportunity to try a computer and return it if it’s not what you are looking for.

I wish I could help you with your search but that would be like the blind leading the blind. Perhaps if you write down the things you are looking for it to do , someone else , who is knowledgeable about computers , might help. Hopefully they do.

I’m fairly used to apple which is why I chose what I did and of course the return policy was ideal so hopefully this will work.

Do you shop at Costco or know anyone close who does? Best Buy is supposed to be good. Factory Direct has refurbished stuff for much cheaper.

My suggestion is to talk to others who know about computers. Unfortunately I’m not one of them but good luck either way.


----------



## debodun (May 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Do you shop at Costco or know anyone close who does? Best Buy is supposed to be good. Factory Direct has refurbished stuff for much cheaper.



None I wouldn't have to make a trip to "the big city" to get. The one I'm using now I bought as a refurb from a computer fixit shop. I paid over $400 and that was in 2012.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Ok today I went out and purchased an iPad Pro. When researched what I’d need to use the garage band app, many people were very pleased with this. With over 2,200 five star reviews @ a 98% satisfaction record and 90 days to try it out, I figured I can’t go wrong. If this isn’t suitable I’ll take it back and try something else. That’s the beauty of Costco. Yayyy.  I’ve got it charging up right now.



I think that you will love the iPad Pro once you get used to using it.  If you look in the Books app, Apple has free tutorial manuals for the ipad, and there are also a lot of great YouTube videos for anything you want to learn about using the iPad. Did you get the 11” or the 12.9 inch one ? 

If I can be of any help, be sure to PM me.
Here is the link for the Apple user guide from the Books app.

https://books.apple.com/us/book/ipad-user-guide/id1464778568


----------



## Keesha (May 28, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I think that you will love the iPad Pro once you get used to using it.  If you look in the Books app, Apple has free tutorial manuals for the ipad, and there are also a lot of great YouTube videos for anything you want to learn about using the iPad. Did you get the 11” or the 12.9 inch one ?
> 
> If I can be of any help, be sure to PM me.
> Here is the link for the Apple user guide from the Books app.
> ...


Oh you are just awesome but be careful what you offer. Lol. You might regret that  once I start asking questions. 

The great thing is with this new SIM card and hotspot , is that now I can actually watch videos without it cutting into my data. I couldn’t watch many before and learning some things like Garage Band, you really need to watch the video so you can keep going back to absorb a bit at a time cause there’s so much to learn and I’m a real slow learner. Lol! Or even better, download it. Something I couldn’t do before.

I’ve gotten it charged up now and have used it. Tonight I will work on Garage Band cause I’d love to share some of my music with you. I’m much better at communicating through music.

This is a 12.9 inch iPad. Now I’d like to get a protective case for it but first make sure I like it.

What types of things do you do on yours or rather, what do you use yours for? From the reviews I read , this computer is supposed by great for the arts . Apparently the graphics are supposed to be good. I’m looking forward to learning how to use it.

Setting it up I felt like pulling all my hair out. All those questions and passwords . Awwwwwwwwww. 



I am excited though. It’s like my new toy.


----------



## Keesha (May 28, 2020)

debodun said:


> None I wouldn't have to make a trip to "the big city" to get. The one I'm using now I bought as a refurb from a computer fixit shop. I paid over $400 and that was in 2012.


You’re probably going to hate me saying this but I’m going to anyway. I know you don’t trust online banking and that’s ok but you should at least get a credit card so you can safely purchase things online. It’s safe. Humanity has been doing for a long time and if it didn’t work, you’d have heard about it.

If you get a card you can shop anywhere. Plus many card companies now offer a percentage back for using the card so it’s credited to your account. You can actually save money by using a credit card if you pay it off every month. If you became a Costco member you can get all kinds of everyday deals with a money back guarantee on anything you purchase with no receipt needed.

With getting older these options can come in quite handy. Ok! I know I should probably not say anything but I worry about you. None of us are getting any younger here and this would help you keep your independence for longer and I know how much you enjoy that.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 28, 2020)

I have a 12.9 iPad Pro, too, as well as the smaller 10.5 iPad Pro I use both of them for different things.  The 12.9 I use like I would a laptop, and I have it in a keyboard case, which makes it perfect for typing. 
It is also good for watching YouTube videos because of the larger screen size, and I do my photo-editing on this one , as well. 

The smaller one is for when I am not typing, and just want to hold it and read or research something. I also use this one for watching videos, because even though it is smaller, I can hold it easier than the larger one. 
When I travel, I take the 10.5, and then I have a keyboard case for that one, too.  Otherwise, I just have a little protective case (from Amazon) on the smaller one. 

Here is my 12.9 in the keyboard case. If you do not expect to do a lot of typing, then all you should need is a protective case.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> You’re probably going to hate me saying this but I’m going to anyway. I know you don’t trust online banking and that’s ok but you should at least get a credit card so you can safely purchase things online. It’s safe. Humanity has been doing for a long time and if it didn’t work, you’d have heard about it.
> 
> If you get a card you can shop anywhere. Plus many card companies now offer a percentage back for using the card so it’s credited to your account. You can actually save money by using a credit card if you pay it off every month. If you became a Costco member you can get all kinds of everyday deals with a money back guarantee on anything you purchase with no receipt needed.
> 
> With getting older these options can come in quite handy. Ok! I know I should probably not say anything but I worry about you. None of us are getting any younger here and this would help you keep your independence for longer and I know how much you enjoy that.



Another option is to get a prepaid debit card, like Walmart sells, and then use that for online purchases. It does not track back to your bank account, so it is safe to use online. 
I only do online shopping from places that I trust, mainly Amazon or Sam’s Club, and I use my paypal card for ebay shopping.


----------



## Keesha (May 28, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I have a 12.9 iPad Pro, too, as well as the smaller 10.5 iPad Pro I use both of them for different things.  The 12.9 I use like I would a laptop, and I have it in a keyboard case, which makes it perfect for typing.
> It is also good for watching YouTube videos because of the larger screen size, and I do my photo-editing on this one , as well.
> 
> The smaller one is for when I am not typing, and just want to hold it and read or research something. I also use this one for watching videos, because even though it is smaller, I can hold it easier than the larger one.
> ...


OMG!!! Wow! I’m thrilled. Seriously. Someone who has two iPads and ones the same as mine and offering to help if needed? This must be my lucky  day or something. My trip to Costco was wonderful, I found the iPad I think I need and a member who is also trying to adopt a vegetarian lifestyle has just offered to help me?  Someone pinch me.

A keyboard case. The one at Costco was set up
with a keyboard case. Something else I didn’t know.I’ve never done any photo editing except cropping.This is soooo exciting. I thought the iPad mini was cute. A perfect size to use for reading a book.

Oh I am so going to pick your brains HappyFlowerLady.lol.


----------



## Keesha (May 28, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Another option is to get a prepaid debit card, like Walmart sells, and then use that for online purchases. It does not track back to your bank account, so it is safe to use online.
> I only do online shopping from places that I trust, mainly Amazon or Sam’s Club, and I use my paypal card for ebay shopping.


Oh YES!!! She’s probably like that even better. 
Great idea. Online shopping is getting better all the time.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 28, 2020)

The iPad Mini IS the perfect size for reading !
I have one of those, too. I use it for reading, traveling (I have a keyboard case for traveling for  that one, too), as well as listening to motivational self-help apps at night, with my headphones. 
They come in all different sizes, and once you fall in love with your iPad, you might end up wanting a ”whole family”, like me. 
My large one was a Christmas gift from my daughter, Robin.  The 10.5 , I bought from the pawn shop, and the Mini I found on ebay, so they were both used when I got them, and it happened over time, as I found a good deal on one.


----------



## Keesha (May 28, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> They come in all different sizes, and once you fall in love with your iPad, you might end up wanting a ”whole family”, like me.


 Haha. I almost choked on my drink when I read this part. My husband asked what I was laughing at so I quoted the above. He said, I hope not! ☺

I want a family already.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 28, 2020)

Well, Keesha......... I guess it is time for True Confessions here. 
My husband also has 3 ipads.  
He has the 12.9 that Robin got us both as gifts.  He has an iPad 5th generation (which it is time to update when I find a good deal for him, but he is happy with it), and he has an iPad Mini 2 (really old one) that he uses out in the garage to connect his Bluetooth speakers with.  He also carries it with him sometimes when he is working on some project that he wants to take pictures of. 

And, naturally, we both have our iPhones, as well.  So now, you have the whole unvarnished truth of the matter, when it comes to me and iPads.


----------



## Keesha (May 29, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Well, Keesha......... I guess it is time for True Confessions here.
> My husband also has 3 ipads.
> He has the 12.9 that Robin got us both as gifts.  He has an iPad 5th generation (which it is time to update when I find a good deal for him, but he is happy with it), and he has an iPad Mini 2 (really old one) that he uses out in the garage to connect his Bluetooth speakers with.  He also carries it with him sometimes when he is working on some project that he wants to take pictures of.
> 
> And, naturally, we both have our iPhones, as well.  So now, you have the whole unvarnished truth of the matter, when it comes to me and iPads.


Wow! I might be bring presumptuous here but it’s sounds like you’re loaded. Is! Not so much. It took everything in my piggy bank to purchase this so I hope it’s all that I need and then some.

I watched a few garage band tutorials and could almost cry with frustration but like my my diet, I’m determined to learn this.

Do you take many photos and if so where do you store them? Also, do you have protective coverings for them? While walking around with mine in my hand last night, I considered the damage that would happen if I dropped it since I drop everything especially on our new porcelain floors. Even the hardwood floors aren’t too forgiving.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 29, 2020)

I am definitely NOT loaded ! I am actually below poverty level, low-income senior, but I do surveys and such for a little extra money, and then that is what I use to buy things , after I save up enough money to do it. 
The only new iPad that I/we have , is the one that my daughter got for us as Christmas gifts, and we have had those for going on two years now. My daughter has us on her phone contract, so that is why we are able to have an iPhone.  Before that, we had one of the low-income “Obama phones” that are so tiny you can’t even see to use them. (They are like a very cheap Tracphone. )
The other ones are old model iPads that I found on eBay (or the pawn shop) and bought really, really cheap, well used, and out of date; but they work for what we need them for. 

Anyway, photos....... yes, I have a lot of them, and they are stored in the Apple iCloud. A lot of storage comes with each Apple account, and if you need more, it starts at about 99 cents a month, which is a whole lot more storage space. 
I do have protective coverings for my iPads .  I have the little sleep/wake covers, except for the big iPad, which has the keyboard case, and it pretty much stays in place and I use it like a laptop.  

The kind of cover you will want, depends on how you expect to be using the ipad. If you are going to be holding it a lot, then something lightweight is good.  If you plan on using it as more of a computer/laptop and typing, then a keyboard case is excellent, so you do not have to use the virtual keyboard . 
That is why I wanted two sizes.  The 12.9 is large enough that I can read things easier, and the smaller one is lightweight and easier to hold for things that I want to do that for. 

Also, before moving into the more complicated things, like Garage Band and photo-editing, I would suggest spending time just getting used to using an iPad, and how the basic things work, and then doing the more advanced things. 
Even as long as I have had an iPad, there are still new things that I am learning all of the time, and watching YouTube tutorials to learn. 

Here is the kind of lightweight cover that I have on my smaller iPad Mini.


----------



## Camper6 (May 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> To start with I’m computer challenged. In fact the only reason I’m online at all is because I have an iPhone but that’s about all I know how to use.
> 
> What I really miss about not having a computer is storage. I’ve actually lost almost 3 years of pictures I took due to needing to store them on my iPhone. I enjoy photography very much.
> 
> ...


"What I really miss about not having a computer is storage. I’ve actually lost almost 3 years of pictures I took due to needing to store them on my iPhone. I enjoy photography very much. "

I just skimmed through all of the posts and if your problem is not enough storage, then the answer is an external hard drive where you can store until the limit of the drive is reached and that's quite a bit.  

External hard drives now are relatively inexpensive as compared to getting a huge capacity computer. It beats storing in the Cloud and similar solutions. And it can be used on another computer if you decide to change.

I can't get the link to work but they are available at Best Buy and similar stores and they will even help you to get it installed.


----------



## Keesha (May 29, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> "What I really miss about not having a computer is storage. I’ve actually lost almost 3 years of pictures I took due to needing to store them on my iPhone. I enjoy photography very much. "
> 
> I just skimmed through all of the posts and if your problem is not enough storage, then the answer is an external hard drive where you can store until the limit of the drive is reached and that's quite a bit.
> 
> ...


Oh thanks Camper. Someone else suggested this. I’m not fond at all of storing photos on iCloud. I’ve got photos stored in other photo storing websites but then once I got a new phone with a new email address I’d forget my passwords etc., and they’d all get lost which totally sucks. Plus I ended up accidentally deleting my last iPhone which probably had the best pictures I’ve ever taken in my life and although I understand  they are only materialistic things, they held so many positive memories and now I can’t ever get them back and it upsets me so much. That’s another reason why I want to learn more about computers. I can’t keep relying on asking my husband either.

That’s a great suggestion Camper. Thank you. ❤
I will look into it. I’m soooooo technically challenged and just trying to learn technical stuff is incredibly frustrating. My mind almost shuts down due to it.
Yesterday I considered chucking my new computer threw the window.  I bit of an exaggeration. Of course I wouldn’t because then I couldn’t take it back nor do I have the money for a new window Lol


----------



## Camper6 (May 29, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Oh thanks Camper. Someone else suggested this. I’m not fond at all of storing photos on iCloud. I’ve got photos stored in other photo storing websites but then once I got a new phone with a new email address I’d forget my passwords etc., and they’d all get lost which totally sucks. Plus I ended up accidentally deleting my last iPhone which probably had the best pictures I’ve ever taken in my life and although I understand  they are only materialistic things, they held so many positive memories and now I can’t ever get them back and it upsets me so much. That’s another reason why I want to learn more about computers. I can’t keep relying on asking my husband either.
> 
> That’s a great suggestion Camper. Thank you. ❤
> I will look into it. I’m soooooo technically challenged and just trying to learn technical stuff is incredibly frustrating. My mind almost shuts down due to it.
> Yesterday I considered chucking my new computer threw the window.  I bit of an exaggeration. Of course I wouldn’t because then I couldn’t take it back nor do I have the money for a new window Lol


Throw it anyway. "We don't need a window on such a sunny day".  Remember those lyrics from "Manana is soon enough for me".?


----------



## Camper6 (May 29, 2020)

debodun said:


> I've been delaying getting a new system, too. I'm using a clunky desktop running Windows 7, but hey, it still works most of the time. But it's like driving a  dumptruck when everyone else has a Ferrari - slow but it will eventually get you there. I am concerend about learning how to operate a new computer - not like 20 years ago. So many more choices these days. Wi-fi or modem, memory, disk capacity, speed. What to choose?


I'm in the same boat.  I'm considering renting one to see how I can cope with it.  I hate to give up my computer running Windows XP.  There is so much nice stuff on it, like being able to record music to a CD and being able to edit pictures.    If you want to get more speed out of your Windows 7, consider downloading a program called CCleaner.  It clears the cache.  I use it quite often.  I have the free version and they constantly are asking me to upgrade but I won't.


----------



## Keesha (May 29, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I am definitely NOT loaded ! I am actually below poverty level, low-income senior, but I do surveys and such for a little extra money, and then that is what I use to buy things , after I save up enough money to do it.
> The only new iPad that I/we have , is the one that my daughter got for us as Christmas gifts, and we have had those for going on two years now. My daughter has us on her phone contract, so that is why we are able to have an iPhone.  Before that, we had one of the low-income “Obama phones” that are so tiny you can’t even see to use them. (They are like a very cheap Tracphone. )
> The other ones are old model iPads that I found on eBay (or the pawn shop) and bought really, really cheap, well used, and out of date; but they work for what we need them for.
> 
> ...


Hi HappyFlowerLady. 
Yes I actually do know you probably went out of your way to get the best deal possible which is what I was going to do but then I decided to go into Costco and just get one to try. I may have been better off getting the smaller one for much less money and adding on the other things I needed instead. These things are a lot of money.

Yes your suggestion is a wise one. What I’m doing is frustrating myself needlessly. I should first get used to this to see if it’s something I want to keep to use for all my other stuff. I’m trying to bite off more than I can chew right now. You are more sensible.

That is a gorgeous cover and great information. I completely missed your post before. Ok I need to get outside and do some gardening. Have a lovely day Happyflowerlady and thanks for the info.


----------



## Keesha (May 29, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Throw it anyway. "We don't need a window on such a sunny day".  Remember those lyrics from "Manana is soon enough for me".?


No.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 29, 2020)

Even if you deleted your last iPhone, your Apple ID should still be the same, and all of your pictures should be backed up onto the icloud, even if you were also storing them on the phone.  So, it is possible that those lost pictures are still there, and you just need to use the same apple account to access them again. 
I have almost 2,000 pictures on my ipad, all of which are shared from my Apple ID, and are on all of my devices.  I really like that I can use my phone for taking pictures, and then they are automatically also on every other apple device that I have. 
Apple offers so much storage that you should be able to store as many photos as you want to. My daughter has many times more photos than I do, plus about a zillion songs, and who knows what else, and all she uses is her ipad and iPhone. She just has extra storage that she pays for monthly. 
You always get 5GB cloud storage free, and it took me many years to use over that amount, but then I got the 50GB plan which is 99 cents a month, and I am using about 16GB of that, so I will probably never run out. I think that Robin has the 2TB plan because she stores so many things on her ipad, but there is also a 500GB plan for 2.99; so extra storage is pretty cheap. 

The nice thing about cloud storage, besides it sharing for all of your devices, is that even if you lost your device, or killed it somehow, or just got a new one, everything is backed up and saved, so ALL of your information (not just pictures and music) is saved and downloaded on the new device.


----------



## Keesha (May 29, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Even if you deleted your last iPhone, your Apple ID should still be the same, and all of your pictures should be backed up onto the icloud, even if you were also storing them on the phone.  So, it is possible that those lost pictures are still there, and you just need to use the same apple account to access them again.
> I have almost 2,000 pictures on my ipad, all of which are shared from my Apple ID, and are on all of my devices.  I really like that I can use my phone for taking pictures, and then they are automatically also on every other apple device that I have.
> Apple offers so much storage that you should be able to store as many photos as you want to. My daughter has many times more photos than I do, plus about a zillion songs, and who knows what else, and all she uses is her ipad and iPhone. She just has extra storage that she pays for monthly.
> You always get 5GB cloud storage free, and it took me many years to use over that amount, but then I got the 50GB plan which is 99 cents a month, and I am using about 16GB of that, so I will probably never run out. I think that Robin has the 2TB plan because she stores so many things on her ipad, but there is also a 500GB plan for 2.99; so extra storage is pretty cheap.
> ...


Oh that’s some great info but my husband said since I forgot my my Apple ID password that I may have lost them all which would be a real shame. I think I know my old email address though.

Is my Apple ID and my iCloud the same thing?
I just found this which I’m going to read through. I’d love to get those pictures back.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 29, 2020)

You can still do it, even if you do not remember the password, most likely. Sign in with your email, and then guess at what you think your password was.
If it is wrong, you should see the option for “forgot password”.  Follow that, and you can reset your password for that account. I think you will have identity verifications questions (what was the name of you first pet?, etc) that you will have to answer to prove it is you.
If you go to icloud.com , it will ask if you want to sign in with your Apple ID (whatever one you are using for the ipad), or use a different account. 
You can then sign in using the old account, straighten out the password situation, and you should be able to share the photos with both accounts, using “family sharing” in icloud.

I sent you a PM with my iMessage info, so you can just message me instead of doing all of this on the forum thread, if you want to. This would be faster and easier,


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Jun 12, 2020)

if your already an apple core better stick with that...mac's are great hardware and yep expensive- but apple stands behind them...with only the mandatory hassle...(dealing with moron kids on the phone who are kind friendly and enthusiastic yet still a moron)--the sw is convoluted 35 differnt ways to do the same thing -updates often mostly to keep nonapple sw out if the mac world---unless on apple terms.--

used macbook or refurb should work well for you...

I have an iMac 27 inch screen ...better give that some thought...it is better than dicking around with small screens--macbook pro  15" iPhone 6 s plus --that I cannot work well at all.... 7 years a mac guy-- generations winders....


----------



## Keesha (Jun 12, 2020)

boliverchadsworth said:


> if your already an apple core better stick with that...mac's are great hardware and yep expensive- but apple stands behind them...with only the mandatory hassle...(dealing with moron kids on the phone who are kind friendly and enthusiastic yet still a moron)--the sw is convoluted 35 differnt ways to do the same thing -updates often mostly to keep nonapple sw out if the mac world---unless on apple terms.--
> 
> used macbook or refurb should work well for you...
> 
> I have an iMac 27 inch screen ...better give that some thought...it is better than dicking around with small screens--macbook pro  15" iPhone 6 s plus --that I cannot work well at all.... 7 years a mac guy-- generations winders....


Thanks. I got a 12.7 inch iPad Pro which I find big enough for what I need it for. I don’t want to be stuck at a desk with a computer. I’m finding this size perfect.  Plus it’s mainly for music so I want it to be portable so I can travel with it easily.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 26, 2020)

I may have been better off getting a different iPad than the one I got. In searching for an external microphone I finding  that most fit all the iPhones, iPads & Mac computers except for my iPad Pro since it doesn’t have the USB connection. Something about a C connection .

I finally picked out the microphone I liked and it’s not compatible with my iPad Pro. Apogee mic 🎙 won’t work.

If anyone knows more about using external microphones and has anything helpful to add, then please do.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 26, 2020)

If I used this adaptor I could use this Apogee MiC and get it to work. 
https://www.amazon.ca/Stouchi-Adapt...usb+c+lightning+adapter&qid=1593224880&sr=8-5

I think I’m right. I sure hope so since I really like this microphone 🎙


----------



## Keesha (Jul 4, 2020)

I’m having so much fun playing with backtracks and am looking forward to recording. I’m going to record using the iPad mic but I’m going to purchase a separate mic and hopefully be able to share some music


----------



## Keesha (Jul 17, 2020)

Growl! Curse! Yell! Swear!
I’ve just spent days practising and recording myself so I can share some stuff with you. I have a recording but now I have to pay extra to share it with anyone. 

I ended up picking a free microphone. Yeah sure it’s free but once you record something you can’t do a  thing with it. 

Back to the drawing board


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Growl! Curse! Yell! Swear!
> I’ve just spent days practising and recording myself so I can share some stuff with you. I have a recording but now I have to pay extra to share it with anyone.
> 
> I ended up picking a free microphone. Yeah sure it’s free but once you record something you can’t do a  thing with it.
> ...


Maybe just do it on You Tube. You don't have to show yourself- point the camera or phone at a wall, or o the recording outside?.

Then, post the URL to you YT video here.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 17, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Maybe just do it on You Tube. You don't have to show yourself- point the camera or phone at a wall, or o the recording outside?.
> 
> Then, post the URL to you YT video here.


The mic I recorded it with won’t give me that option. It’s uploaded to iTunes but I don’t know where it is in iTunes and even if  I find it I think I have to use my full name which I’m not willing to do. 
I’m sure eventually I’ll figure it out. 
Thanks for the help. The crazy thing is that GarageBand has its own mic but I still can’t figure out how to use garage band. I find tutorials which instructs me to use a curser which I don’t have . Currently I AM the curser.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2020)

Dang. I would love to hear your recording. Please let me know when you've figured this out.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 17, 2020)

There are keypads and external mouse devices that you can get for your ipad, @Keesha .  I do not have one, but my daughter does. She had the external mouse first, and then she got a keyboard that has a trackpad with it.
Amazon and Best Buy both have them, and that would give you a cursor.

Here is a picture of one, so you can see if you think this would work for you or not.  Since you can still use the touchscreen, you have the option of using either the touchscreen or the trackpad interchangeably.  This picture is for the 3rd gen iPad Pro 12.9, but you can get the same thing for any size ipad.
My daughter loves hers !  She has one of the expensive Apple cases, but Amazon has them in a variety of prices.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 17, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> There are keypads and external mouse devices that you can get for your ipad, @Keesha .  I do not have one, but my daughter does. She had the external mouse first, and then she got a keyboard that has a trackpad with it.
> Amazon and Best Buy both have them, and that would give you a cursor.
> 
> Here is a picture of one, so you can see if you think this would work for you or not.  Since you can still use the touchscreen, you have the option of using either the touchscreen or the trackpad interchangeably.  This picture is for the 3rd gen iPad Pro 12.9, but you can get the same thing for any size ipad.
> ...


You are a true gem. We actually talked about this. Now it’s all coming back to me. 
Anyway I got my recording done and it’s in a link. Unfortunately because of how I’m recording you can’t hear the background music. Ok I’ll look into it. 
My short term memory is horrible. 
Thanks happy flower lady .


----------



## Keesha (Aug 27, 2020)

While this is a fine iPad, it was far more than I needed. Plus since we don’t actually have proper internet, I really didn’t have a chance to really try it out.  It wouldn’t sync up and I couldn’t import any backtracks to my garage band which is the very reason I purchased  it.

I’ve since learned that I can do some of this stuff on an iPhone if I get a microphone so I’m going that route. The sound quality will be far less than but that’s ok. We can put the money to better use.

The other day I took it back for a complete refund. The 90 days were over and on the 90th day it was returned. Everything was deleted off of it first.


----------

